# People Behaving Badly - (2015 Semi-Finalist RPLA Competition)



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

_"It took me a long time to think of the right words for this book review. This is the BEST short story collection I have EVER read so far and I have read A LOT! An amazing combination of darkness, intelligence, dry wit and carefully structured plot twists that leave you mesmerized! Highly recommended and needless to say I will read the rest of the author's books!" *- Amazon Customer*_*

"I enjoyed each story in this collection. The stories had a connecting thread running through them... karma. The lesson in each was simple. When given the chance to do the right thing ... Do It." - Amazon Customer

"Every single story in this collection held all of my interest until the end. Wonderfully worded and superbly edited, it was a treasure I'll definitely read again.." - Amazon Customer

Great review of "People Behaving Badly" posted by Author/Reviewer Barry Ergang here : https://www.bookbub.com/reviews/1270069763

- A semi-finalist in the 2015 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition (Florida Writers Association)
- Nominated as a finalist in the Mystery/Adventure category of EPIC's 2016 eBook Cover Art Competition.

4.4 star rating on 26 Amazon Reviews
4.4 star rating on 34 Goodreads Reviews

 









Book Description

People Behaving Badly is a collection of thirteen short mystery stories exploring the folly of criminal behavior. Welcome to a world filled with strange and quirky characters where murder, vigilantism, jealousy, infidelity, sex, violence and people behaving badly are the norm.

These short mysteries were written as individual bite-size stories that can be devoured in one sitting. Perfect reading for your bus, train or subway commute to work, while you're waiting at the doctor's or dentist's office, having your car serviced, enjoying a latte at your favorite coffee shop, or whenever you have a few minutes of free time.

Amazon Kindle Store eBook format - Only 0.99 USD 
Amazon.com Paperback format 7.99 USD

e-Book Publication Date: March 5, 2015

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!















*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

great cover


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

geronl said:


> great cover


Thank You.


----------



## TheBookieCookie (Jan 4, 2017)

I love the cover! Seems interesting


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

TheBookieCookie said:


> I love the cover! Seems interesting


Thanks Bookie Cookie. I hope the book lives up to its cool cover.


----------



## davart (Nov 12, 2018)

Will definitely read and review 'People Behaving Badly'. BTW, the cover pulled me in like iron filings to a magnet!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

_"It took me a long time to think of the right words for this book review. This is the BEST short story collection I have EVER read so far and I have read A LOT! An amazing combination of darkness, intelligence, dry wit and carefully structured plot twists that leave you mesmerized! Highly recommended and needless to say I will read the rest of the author's books!" *- Amazon Customer*_*

"I enjoyed each story in this collection. The stories had a connecting thread running through them... karma. The lesson in each was simple. When given the chance to do the right thing ... Do It." - Amazon Customer

"Every single story in this collection held all of my interest until the end. Wonderfully worded and superbly edited, it was a treasure I'll definitely read again.." - Amazon Customer

Great review of "People Behaving Badly" posted by Author/Reviewer Barry Ergang here : https://www.bookbub.com/reviews/1270069763

- A semi-finalist in the 2015 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition (Florida Writers Association)
- Nominated as a finalist in the Mystery/Adventure category of EPIC's 2016 eBook Cover Art Competition.

4.4 star rating on 26 Amazon Reviews
4.4 star rating on 34 Goodreads Reviews

 









Book Description

People Behaving Badly is a collection of thirteen short mystery stories exploring the folly of criminal behavior. Welcome to a world filled with strange and quirky characters where murder, vigilantism, jealousy, infidelity, sex, violence and people behaving badly are the norm.

These short mysteries were written as individual bite-size stories that can be devoured in one sitting. Perfect reading for your bus, train or subway commute to work, while you're waiting at the doctor's or dentist's office, having your car serviced, enjoying a latte at your favorite coffee shop, or whenever you have a few minutes of free time.

Amazon Kindle Store eBook format 2.99 USD 
Amazon.com Paperback format 7.99 USD

e-Book Publication Date: March 5, 2015

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!















*


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

_"It took me a long time to think of the right words for this book review. This is the BEST short story collection I have EVER read so far and I have read A LOT! An amazing combination of darkness, intelligence, dry wit and carefully structured plot twists that leave you mesmerized! Highly recommended and needless to say I will read the rest of the author's books!" *- Amazon Customer*_*

"I enjoyed each story in this collection. The stories had a connecting thread running through them... karma. The lesson in each was simple. When given the chance to do the right thing ... Do It." - Amazon Customer

"Every single story in this collection held all of my interest until the end. Wonderfully worded and superbly edited, it was a treasure I'll definitely read again.." - Amazon Customer

Great review of "People Behaving Badly" posted by Author/Reviewer Barry Ergang here : https://www.bookbub.com/reviews/1270069763

- A semi-finalist in the 2015 Royal Palm Literary Awards Competition (Florida Writers Association)
- Nominated as a finalist in the Mystery/Adventure category of EPIC's 2016 eBook Cover Art Competition.

4.4 star rating on 26 Amazon Reviews
4.4 star rating on 34 Goodreads Reviews

 









Book Description

People Behaving Badly is a collection of thirteen short mystery stories exploring the folly of criminal behavior. Welcome to a world filled with strange and quirky characters where murder, vigilantism, jealousy, infidelity, sex, violence and people behaving badly are the norm.

These short mysteries were written as individual bite-size stories that can be devoured in one sitting. Perfect reading for your bus, train or subway commute to work, while you're waiting at the doctor's or dentist's office, having your car serviced, enjoying a latte at your favorite coffee shop, or whenever you have a few minutes of free time.

Amazon Kindle Store eBook format - Only 0.99 USD 
Amazon.com Paperback format 7.99 USD

e-Book Publication Date: March 5, 2015

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!















*


----------

